# amplificador con tda 7375



## rambosterr (Abr 5, 2011)

miren les dejo un link a ver si me podrian revisar y dar tu opinion acerca de este proyecto que al parecer esta copado y facil pero dudo de la veracidad de la potencia

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-t...para-auto.html

algunas cosas que averigue por mp:
*los parlantes son de 350w por 10 pulgadas... son los mas livianitos q tenga y de 8 ohms
*la potencia serian unos 40-50 reales por canal... los parlantes son de 350w pico.. osea unos 150reales por ahi cada uno

me parece facil pero dudo de la veracidad de la potencia... me daria alguno de los conocedores su opinion???

saludos


----------



## juanchilp (Abr 5, 2011)

el integrado tda 7375 me vino en un home theater que compre y se la banca bastante bien con una planchita de aluminio como disipador, se escucha bien dentro de todo


----------



## rambosterr (Abr 6, 2011)

no me ayuda mucho eso :/


----------



## juanchilp (Abr 6, 2011)

creo q si buscas que te ayuden a la hora de la elección de compra de un parlante estas en en la sección equivocada de la pagina, tenes que ir a " Audio: Elementos de salida " , y si queres el circuito http://320volt.com/tda7375-2x35-watt-amplifikator-devresi/ , éste se ve muy aceptable. Saludos


----------

